# nano technology research center yemen



## radfan1004 (16 مايو 2013)

*مشروع مركز ابحاث النانو تكنولوجي ((اليمن)) في جامعة صنعاء جوار كلية الزراعة من تصميم المهندس / ردفان محمد احمد المقالح 
فكرة المشروع ومعلومات عامة
*
منظور ليلي





منظور عام للمشروع



منظور من جهة المعامل النانو



منظور ليلي للمعامل



منظور تفصيلي للجهة الخلفية لمركز النانو



منظور تفصيلي للمدخل الرئيسي للمركز



منظور ليلي للمركز من الجهة الامامية



الواجهة الخلفية للمركز



الواجة الجانبية للمركز



قطاع A-A للمركز



​


----------



## radfan1004 (22 مايو 2013)

بعض المعلومات عن مشروع مركز ابحاث النانو تكنولوجي من تصميم م/ ردفان محمد احمد المقالح
*البيئة المستدامة*
تعالت أصوات المعماريين المتحمسين لعمارة أفضل ..لهوية جديدة ممِيزة لهويتنا وبيئتنا ..كما تعالت أصوات العامة مطالبين ببيئة صحية وسكن أفضل بظروف معيشية أفضل..
هذا ما دعا المختصين والباحثين لفتح الباب أمام موضوع التنمية المستدامة والعمارة الخضراء التي تعرّف بأنها :
هي عملية تصميم المباني بأسلوب يحترم البيئة مع الأخذ في الاعتبار تقليل استهلاك الطاقة والمواد والموارد مع تقليل تأثيرات الإنشاء والاستعمال علي البيئة و تنظيم الانسجام مع الطبيعة.
هذا المفهوم ما هو إلا طرق وأساليب جديدة للتصميم والتشييد تستحضر التحديات البيئية والاقتصادية التي ألقت بظلالها على مختلف القطاعات في هذا العصر وبالفعل بدأ الكثير من المعماريين باستكشاف وبلورة التصاميم المعمارية التي تقوم باستهلاك اقل للطاقة وحماية اكبر للبيئة
فالمباني الجديدة يتم تصميمها وتنفيذها وتشغيلها بأساليب وتقنيات متطورة تسهم في تقليل الأثر البيئي، وفي نفس الوقت تقود إلى خفض التكاليف وعلى وجــه الخصــوص تكــاليف التشغيل والصيانة (Running Costs)، كما أنها تسهم في توفير بيئــة عمرانية آمنة ومريحــة. 
لم تعد هناك خطوط فاصلة بين البيئة والاقتصاد منذ ظهور وانتشار مفهوم التنمية المستدامة الذي أكد بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن ضمان استمرارية النمو الاقتصادي لا يمكن أن يتحقق في ظل تهديد البيئة بالملوثات والمخلفات وتدمير أنظمتها الحيوية واستنزاف مواردها الطبيعية.
فالهدف الأساسي من العمارة الخضراء ما هو إلا الوصول الأمثل لهاتين النقطتين البيئة والاقتصاد.
عند التمعن في أوضاعنا البيئية الصارمة ومواردنا المحدودة ندرك بأن حاجتنا إلى تطبيقات العمارة الخضراء والإنشاءات المستدامة أكثر من الدول الصناعية المتقدمة واضعين في أذهاننا الهدف الرئيسي وهو خلق تناغم بين المبنى ولتوفير الطاقة وصحة السكان .

مفهوم البيئة ومكوناتها:
•
•التفاعل بين الإنسان والعمارة والبيئة هو مظهر رئيسي من مظاهر الحضارة الإنسانية. في أثناء الثورة الصناعية ظهر فهم خاطئ بهذه العلاقة فقد اعتقد الإنسان أن عليه أن يظهر قدرته على قهر الطبيعة مستخدما أدواته وإمكانياته التقنية، ولم يتبين خطأه إلا بعد أن بدأت الأزمات البيئية في الظهور.
ولم تدمر العمارة المدمرة البيئة فقط وإنما دمرت أيضا الهوية والسمات الثقافية للمكان.
•يتشكل النظام البيئي أو المنظومة البيئية من عدد من المكونات لكل منها بناءة الذاتي وتفاعلاته الداخلية وتفاعلاته مع أمثاله ومع غير أمثاله ممن يشاركونه الحيز المكاني. ويمكن تقسيم النظام البيئي إلي ثلاث مكونات رئيسية هي:
–المحيط الطبيعي:
• وهو المحيط الحيوي أو الحيز الذي تكون فيه الحياة أو يمكن أن تكون فيه الحياة
–المحيط المصنوع :
• وهو ما صنعه الإنسان وبناه وأقامه في حيز المحيط الحيوي مثل المدن والمستوطنات البشرية ومراكز الصناعة والمزارع وشبكات المواصلات وشبكات المياه والصرف والطاقة وغير ذلك من الوسائل التي يعتمد عليها الإنسان في تحويل عناصر المحيط الحيوي إلي سلع وخدمات تشبع حاجات المجتمع .
–المحيط الاجتماعي:
• وهو ما وضعه الإنسان من نظم ومؤسسات لإدارة العلاقات بين المجتمع ومكونات النظام البيئي ( الطبيعة والمصنوعة ) الأخرى والعلاقات بين أفراد المجتمع. والعوامـل المختلفة التي تؤثر علي البيئـة 
•ونتيجة لتعرض البيئة بأنواعها السابق ذكرها إلي عدم الاتزان الطبيعي وتنشأ المشكـلات البيئـية عادة نتيجة خلل أو تدهور في بعض التفاعلات التي تجري فيما بين مكونات النظام البيئي, مثل أن يسمح الأنسأن في إدارته للمحيط المصنوع ببعض الممارسات التي تخرج إلي المحيط الحيوي الذي يعيش فيه فنلوثه وتفسده , أو يتخذ في إدارته لمؤسسات المحيط الاجتماعي من القرارات التي تتصل بالمحيط المصنوع بما يؤثر سلباٌ علي المحيط الحيوي , لذا فأن تحليل هذه التفاعلات وفهمها يتيح الوسائل لتشخيص أسباب التدهور البيئي وبالتالي التوصل إلي طرق العلاج والتصويب.

•التصميم البيئي :
–هو ذلك التخصص المتعلق بحل مشاكل البيئة والحفاظ عليها وتوظيفها لخدمة الأنسأن وهو ذلك العلم الناتج عن اندماج العمارة كفن وهندسة مع البيئة وقد ظهر هذا التخصص منذ بداية الخمسينيات كرد فعل طبيعي للمشاكل البيئية التي أصبحت علي درجة كبيرة من التشعب والتعقيد وذلك بهدف وضع سياسات عامة وبرامج شامله متنوعة وجذرية تحقق إسهاما في مجال الحفاظ علي البيئة وتحسن نوعيتها سواء في المدن الحالية أو المدن الجديدة والمستقبلية , وبالتالي تحقيق أسهام له وزنه في انتماء المواطن الحضري لبيئته
- العمارة البيئية : العمارة البيئية هي ثمرة التفاعل الكامل والوثيق بين المواطن والعوامل البيئية من حوله وفريق التصميم البيئي بقيادة المهندس المعماري , وهي تلك العمارة التي تحقق للمواطن الحد الكافي من متطلباته البيئية والحد الادني من التلوث البيئي والحد المقبول من الشروط الصحية اللازمة لمعيشته وهو ما ينعكس بدورة علي درجة نوعية وكفاءة البيئة الحضرية ومدي انتماء المواطن لتلك البيئة والتزامه ووعيه بالمحافظة عليها 
المبنى البيئي :
lهو مبنى ينشأ دون توفير من ناحية الكلفة الاقتصادية ولكن مواده تدوم مع الزمن لتخفض من تكاليف الصيانة قد تتغير من المتوسطة وحتى المرتفعة تبعاً لدرجة الراحة المرغوبة والوضع الاقتصادي لدى العميل .
المعايير الأساسية للتصميم البيئي متعددة للغاية و ترتكز على واقع معقد ولذلك فإن استيفائها جميعا شيء مستحيل تقريباً .
نتيجة البحث هي الاقتراب قدر الإمكان من التصميم المثالي واضعين في أذهاننا الهدف الرئيسي وهو خلق تناغم بين المبنى و البيئة مع توفير الطاقة وصحة السكان .

lالأهداف العامة للمبنى البيئي :

oالاستخدام الرئيسي هو للمواد المتوفرة بشكل كبير في البيئة المحلية للموقع ولا تحتاج لقدر كبير من التصنيع ( توفير الطاقة) وغير مؤذية لصحة الإنسان. 
oضمان مرونة المبنى باستيعاب التغيرات المحتملة في المستقبل المنظور .

oالتوجه نحو نظام كفئ لتوفير الطاقة ( العزل الحراري –الإضاءة الطبيعية) بالاعتماد على المناخ المحلي و استعمال الاختراعات التقنية مثل الصفائح الشمسية وأدوات تخفيض الحرارة الطبيعية .

oضمان متانة المبنى .
oاستخدام مواد يمكن تكريرها وإعادة استخدامها في حال هدم المبنى.
oيجب أن تتمتع المنشآت بجمال أخاذ و تبعث الراحة في النفس (إضاءة كافية –ألوان طبيعية ) .
oاستخدام الخضار كعنصر من عناصر التصميم .


 مبادئ العمارة الخضراء




•ا- الحفاظ على الطاقة:
فالمبني يجب أن يصمم ويشيد بأسلوب بتم فيه تقليل الاحتياج للوقود الحفري والاعتماد بصورة اكبر علي الطاقات الطبيعية فالمجتمعات القديمة فهت وحققت هذا المبدأ في أحيان كثيرة وان هذا الفكر متواجد منذ إن اختار الإنسان سكني الكهوف المواجهة للجنوب لاستقبال الشمس بلا من الشمال وذلك في المناطق ذات الأجواء المعتدلة......
وان استخدام التصميمات التي تراعي البيئة مع استخدام التكنولوجيا المتاحة في أمريكا قد يخفض استخدام الطاقة بمقدار 70%في المباني السكنية و60%في المباني التجارية وذلك طبقا لتقرير المعمل القومي للطاقة المتجددة في كولورادو .... وفي تقرير لقسم الطاقة في المملكة المتحدة عام 1988 اقترح بان يكون 50%من اعتماد المملكة في استهلاك الطاقة علي الموارد والطاقات المتجددة مثل الطاقة الشمسية والرياح والأمواج والمساقط المائية والكتلة الحية , كما يمكن خفض استهلاك الكهرباء باستخدام الخلايا الشمسية الكهروضوئية والتي تنتج الكهرباء مباشرة من ضوء الشمس . ومع استخدام التكنولوجيا بجانب التوجه للإنتاج بالجملة انخفضت تكلفة الكهرباء الناتجة من الخلايا الشمسية بنسبة تصل إلي أكثر من 90% منذ عام 1980 ومع استمرار انخفاض أسعار الخلايا الشمسية فان دمجها مباشرة في واجهة أسقف المبني بدلا من لصق ألواح شمسية منفصلة أصبح من الممكن تعميمه قريبا , فقد استطاعت شركة ألمانية (flachglas) من دمج الخلايا الشمسية في النوافذ الزجاجية نصف الشفافة والتي تمد المكان بالضوء المرشح إثناء توليدها للكهرباء
•ب - التكيف مع المناخ:

فقد حرص الإنسان علي أن يتضمن بناءة للمأوي عنصرين رئيسيين هما : الحماية من المناخ ومحاولة إيجاد جو داخلي ملائم لراحته .... فمثلا نجد أن المسكن الجليدي (في مناطق الاسكيمو)بتشكيلة الخارجي المتميز وتشكيل فراغه الداخلي يوفر المعيشة في المكان مرتفع يتجمع فيه الهواء الساخن للتدفئة بعيدا عن المناخ الثلجي القارص البرودة بالخارج وأسلوب بسيط وفي المقابل نجد المسكن ذو الفناء الداخلي يقوم بتخزين الهواء البارد ليلا لمواجهة الحرارة الشديدة نهارا في المناخ الحار الجاف.....وهذه الأساليب هي نتاج التفاعل بين عنصرين أساسيين :الأول هو الثروات الطبيعية من المواد الخام .والثاني هو المناخ السائد في المنطقة وذلك في وجود أنشطة معينة تمارس داخل وحول هذه المباني وفي إطار هيكل اجتماعي يؤثر علي أساليب التصميم.


ج - التقليل من استخدام الموارد الجديدة:
هذا المبدأ يحث المصممين علي مراعاة التقليل من استخدام الموارد الجديدة في المباني التي يصممونها ,كما يدعوهم إلي تصميم المباني
وإنشائها بأسلوب يجعلها هي نفسها أو بعض عناصرها في نهاية العمر الافتراضي لهذه المباني مصدرا وموردا للمباني الأخرى فقلة الموارد علي مستوي العالم لإنشاء مباني الأجيال القادمة خاصة مع الزيادات السكانية المتوقعة يدعو العاملين في مجال البناء والتشييد للاهتمام بتطبيق هذا المبدأ بأساليب وأفكار مختلفة ومبتكرة في نفس الوقت ....
وهناك طريقة هامة أخرى للتقليل من استخدام الموارد والمواد الجديدة تتمثل في إعادة تدوير المواد والفضلات وبقايا المباني , فعلي سبيل المثال حظيت المباني المشيدة علي نظام ولاية نبراساك بأمريكا والتي تصنع من بالات القش والمكبوس والمكسوة بالجض باهتمام العاملين في مجال البناء في أوائل التسعينات من القرن العشرين , فبالإضافة إلي وفر القش ( يحرق المزارعون في أمريكا 180مليون طن من القش سنويا يكفي لبناء 5 مليون منزل بالنظام السابق )فانه سهل الاستخدام وعازل من الطراز الأول للحرارة.... وان استخدام الزجاجات الفارغة في البناء كبديل للطوب في بناء الحوائط ظهرت عام 1960علي يد الألماني الفريد تنكين وقد تم استخدام السيلكون كمادة لاصقة بين هذه الزجاجات وتم بناء منزل صيفي بهذا الأسلوب عام 1965.
 د- احترام الموقع:
الهدف الأساسي من هذا المبدأ إن يطأ المبني الأرض بشكل وأسلوب لا يعمل علي إحداث تغيرات جوهرية في معالم الموقع , ومن وجهة نظر مثالية ونموذجية إن المبني إذا تم أزالته أو تحريكه من موقعة فان الموقع يعود كسابق حالته قبل إن يتم بناء المبني .
 ه- احترام العاملين والمستعملين:
إذا كانت العمارة الخضراء تولي اهتمام بقضية الحفاظ علي الطاقة والموارد كما تنبه المصممين لأهمية احترم البيئة بصفة عامة فلا شك أنها تعطي اهتمام اكبر للمتعاملين معها سواء أكانوا عمالا أو مستعملين . فسلامة الإنسان و الحفاظ علية هو الهدف الأهم والاسمي لها ....

 التصميم الشامل :
–إن مبادئ العمارة الخضراء يجب أن تراعي بصورة متكاملة في أثناء عملية تصميم المبني أو تخطيط المدينة وربما يكون من الصعب في الواقع العملي تحقيق كل المبادئ السابقة ولكن مع الدراسة الدقيقة والثانية إلي جانب اقتناع المجتمع بهذا الفكر فلن يكون ذلك مستحيل.... 

•




الأبعاد المحورية للاستدامة:
•للتنمية المستدامة ثلاثة محاور رئيسية يعتبروا الدعائم الرئيسية لها باختلال أحدهم تتأثر الأهداف الرئيسية للتنمية أو الاستدامة هذه المحاور هي:
.1البيئــة Environment 
.2الاقتصاد Economy
.3المجتـمع Society 

•ولنجاح عملية التنمية المستدامة لابد من ارتباط هذه المحاور وتكاملها نظراً للارتباط الوثيق بين البيئة والاقتصاد والأمن الإجتماعى وإجراء التحسينات الاقتصادية ورفع مستوى الحياة الاجتماعية بما يتناسب مع الحفاظ على المكونات الأساسية الطبيعية للحياة والتي تعتبر من العمليات طويلة الأمد . 

التصميم المستدام :
•
–للوصول إلى التصميم المستدام لابد من التكامل التام بين العمارة وكل من التخصصات الهندسية المكملة ( الكهربية – الميكانيكية – الإنشائية ) بالإضافة إلى القيم الجمالية والتناسب والتركيب والظل والنور والدراسات المكملة من تكلفة مستقبلية للنواحي المختلفة ( البيئية – الاقتصادية – البشرية ) وقد حددت خمس عوامل للوصول إلى التصميم المستدام16 .
– تكامل التخطيط والتصميم ويكون التصميم ( ذاتي التشغيل ) إذا ما قورن بالتصميم التقليدي وتكون للقرارات التصميمية المبكرة تأثير قوى على فاعلية الطاقة .
– اعتماد التصميم على الشمس وضوء النهار والتبريد الطبيعي كمصادر طبيعية للإمداد وتهيئة الجو المناسب للمستخدم .
– اعتماد التصميم المستدام على فلسفة بنائية وليس شكل معين أكثر من اللجوء إلى الأشكال المألوفة .
–يفرض أن تتكلف المباني المستدامة في مرحلة الإنشاء كثيراً ولكنها اقتصادية في مرحلة التشغيل ولا تكون أكثر تعقيداً من المباني التقليدية .
– يعتبر التصميم المتكامل الذي يكون فيه كل عنصر جزء من كل أكبر منه عنصراً هاماً لنجاح التصميم المستدام .
– اعتبار ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة وتحسين صحة المستخدم من العناصر الأساسية في التصميم تليها العناصر الأخرى ،فالاتجاهات التصميمية الحديثة يجب أن توجه إلى الأشكال المحافظة على الطاقة وفاعليتها وإدماج التكنولوجيا المتوافقة المحافظة على الإنسان والبيئة .

معايير المباني الخضراء الجديدة (LEED) 
Green Building Rating System for New Construction (Draft)
المحتويات
Contents
التصنيف
Rating


No.
Category
Points النقاط
المجموعة
م
1
Sustainable Site
14
الموقع المستدام
1
2
Water Efficiency
5
كفاءة استخدام المياه
2
3
Energy & Atmosphere 
17
الطاقة والغلاف الجوي
3
4
Materials & Resources
13
المواد والمصادر
4
5
Indoor Environment Quality
15
نوعية البيئة الداخلية
5
6
Innovation & Design Process
5
الإبداع ومراحل التصميم
6


Total
69
المجموع





No.
Category
Points النقاط
الفئة
م
1
Platinum
52 - 69
البلاتيني
1
2
Gold
39 - 51
الذهبي
2
3
Silver 
33 - 38
الفضي
3
4
Certified
26 - 32
مصدقة
4




1. الموقع المستدام
Sustainable Site
1.










المادة
Item
Point
Credit
الحماية من التلوث الناتج عن أنشطة البناء
Construction Activity Pollution Prevention
Req.
Pre 1
اختيار الموقع
Site Selection
1
1
تطور الكثافة السكانية وربط المجتمع
Development Density & Community Connectivity
1
2
أعادة تطوير منطقة المخلفات
Brownfield Redevelopment
1
3
وسائط النقل البديلة واستخدام النقل العام
Alternative Transportation, Public Transportation Access
1
4.1
وسائط النقل البديلة وتخصيص موقف للدراجات الهوائية وغرفة لتغيير الملابس الرياضية
Alternative Transportation, Bicycle Storage & Changing Rooms
1
4.2
وسائط النقل البديلة واستخدام المركبات قليلة الانبعاثات و ذات كفاءة في استهلاك الوقود
Alternative Transportation, Low-Emitting & Fuel-Efficient Vehicles
1
4.3
وسائط النقل البديلة و الطاقة الاستيعابية لمواقف السيارات
Alternative Transportation, Parking Capacity
1
4.4
تطوير الموقع وحماية المستوطنات
Site Development, Protect or Restore Habitat
1
5.1
تطوير الموقع وتوسيع المساحات المفتوحة
Site Development, Maximize Open Space
1
5.2
تصميم صرف مياه الأمطار والتحكم بالكمية
Stormwater Design, Quantity Control
1
6.1
تصميم صرف مياه الأمطار والتحكم بالنوعية
Stormwater Design, Quality Control
1
6.2
تأثير حرارة الأماكن المطورة على المواقع المكشوفة 
Heat Island Effect, Non-Roof
1
7.1
تأثير حرارة الأماكن المطورة على المواقع المغطاة 
Heat Island Effect, Roof
1
7.2
التقليل من التلوث الضوئي
Light Pollution Reduction
1
8
مجموع النقاط 14
Total Points- Sustainable Site 







.2كفاءة استخدام المياه
Water Efficiency
2.










المادة
Item
Point
Credit
كفاءة مياه الري: تخفيض بنسبة 50%
Water Efficient Landscaping, Reduce by 50%
1
1.1
كفاءة مياه الري: وعدم استخدام مياه الشرب أو الزراعة بدون ري
Water Efficient Landscaping, No Potable Use or No Irrigation
+1
1.2
الإبداع التكنولوجي لمياه الصرف الصحي
Innovative Wastewater Technologies
1
2
تقليل استخدام المياه : تخفيض بنسبة 20%
Water Use Reduction, 20% Reduction
1
3.1
تقليل استخدام المياه : تخفيض بنسبة 30%
Water Use Reduction, 30% Reduction
1
3.2
مجموع النقاط 5
Total Points-Water Efficiency








3. الطاقة والغلاف الجوي
Energy & Atmosphere 
3.










المحتوى
Item
Point
Credit
التوظيف الأساسي لأنظمة الطاقة للمبنى 
Fundamental Commission of the Building Energy Systems
Req.
Pre 1
الحد الأدنى لتشغيل الطاقة
Minimum Energy Performance
Req.
Pre 2
إدارة غاز التبريد الأساسي
Fundamental Refrigerant Management
Req.
Pre 3
المستوى الأفضل لأداء الطاقة
Optimize Energy Performance
1-10
1
10.5% للمباني الجديدة 3.5% للمباني المجددة
10.5% New Buildings or 3.5% Existing Building Renovations
1


14% للمباني الجديدة 7% للمباني المجددة
14% New Buildings or 7% Existing Building Renovations
2


17.5% للمباني الجديدة 10.5% للمباني المجددة
17.5% New Buildings or 10.5% Existing Building Renovations
3


21% للمباني الجديدة 14% للمباني المجددة
21% New Buildings or 14% Existing Building Renovations
4


المباني الجديدة 24.5% المباني المجددة 17.5%
24.5% New Buildings or 17.5% Existing Building Renovations
5


المباني الجديدة 28% المباني المجددة 21%
28% New Buildings or 21% Existing Building Renovations
6


31.5% للمباني الجديدة 24.5% للمباني المجددة
31.5% New Buildings or 24.5% Existing Building Renovations
7


35% للمباني الجديدة 28% للمباني المجددة
35% New Buildings or 28% Existing Building Renovations
8


38.5% للمباني الجديدة 31.5% للمباني المجددة
38.5% New Buildings or 31.5% Existing Building Renovations
9


42% للمباني الجديدة 35% للمباني المجددة 
42% New Buildings or 35% Existing Building Renovations
10


الطاقة المتجددة في الموقع
On-Site Renewable Energy
1-3
2
الطاقة المتجددة بنسبة 2.5%
2.5% Renewable Energy
1


الطاقة المتجددة بنسبة 7.5%
7.5% Renewable Energy
2


الطاقة المتجددة بنسبة 12.5%
12.5% Renewable Energy
3


التوظيف المحسن للطاقة
Enhanced Commissioning
1
3
إدارة غاز التبريد المحسن
Enhanced Refrigerant Management
1
4
القياس والتحقق 
Measurement & Verification
1
5
الطاقة الخضراء
Green Power
1
6
مجموع النقاط 71
Total Points-Energy & Atmosphere 







4. المواد والمصادر
Materials & Resources
4.


المادة
Item
Point
Credit
تخزين و جمع المواد القابلة للتدوير
Storage & Collection of Recyclables
Req.
Pre 1
إعادة استخدام المبنى والمحافظة على 75% من الجدران والأرضيات والأسقف الموجودة
Building Reuse, Maintain 75% of Existing Walls, Floors & Roof
1
1.1
إعادة استخدام المبنى والمحافظة على 95% من الجدران والأرضيات والأسقف الموجودة
Building Reuse, Maintain 95% of Existing Walls, Floors & Roof
+1
1.2
إعادة استخدام المبنى والمحافظة على 50% من عناصر الديكور الداخلي اللاهيكلية
Building Reuse, Maintain 50% of Interior Non-Structural elements
1
1.3
تصميم إدارة للنفايات: تحويل 50% من النفايات من المدافن
Construction Waste Management, Divert 50% from Disposal
1
2.1
تصميم إدارة للنفايات: تحويل 75% من النفايات من المدافن
Construction Waste Management, Divert 75% from Disposal
+1
2.2
إعادة استخدام المواد بنسبة 5%
Materials Reuse, 5%
1
3.1
إعادة استخدام المواد بنسبة 10%
Materials Reuse,10%
+1
3.2
10% محتويات قابلة لإعادة التدوير (من المستخدم+½ من طرق الإنتاج (التصنيع)) 
Recycled Content, 10% (post-consumer + ½ pre-consumer)
1
4.1
20% محتويات قابلة لإعادة التدوير (من المستخدم+½ من طرق الإنتاج (التصنيع)) 
Recycled Content, 20% (post-consumer + ½ pre-consumer)
+1
4.2
المواد المحلية: 10% مستخلصة، معالجة ومصنعة محلياً
Regional Materials, 10% Extracted, Processed & Manufactured Regionally
1
5.1
المواد المحلية: 20% مستخلصة، معالجة ومصنعة محلياً
Regional Materials, 20% Extracted, Processed & Manufactured Regionally
+1
5.2
مواد قابلة للتجديد السريع
Rapidly Renewable Materials
1
6
الخشب المرخص
Certified Wood
1
7
مجموع النقاط 13
Total Points- Materials & Resources







5. جودة البيئة الداخلية 
Indoor Environment Quality
5.


المادة
Item
Point
Credit
الحد الأدنى من فاعلية جودة الهواء الداخلي (IAQ)
Minimum Indoor Air Quality (IAQ) Performance
Req.
Pre 1
التحكم البيئي في دخان التبغ (ETS)
Environmental Tobacco Smoke (ETS) Control
Req.
Pre 2
مراقبة الهواء الخارجي الداخل
Outdoor Air Delivery Monitoring
1
1
زيادة التهوية
Increased Ventilation
1
2
إنشاء خطة لإدارة جودة الهواء الداخلي: أثناء الإنشاء
Construction IAQ Management Plan, During Construction
1
3.1
إنشاء خطة لإدارة جودة الهواء الداخلي: قبل الإشغال
Construction IAQ Management Plan, Before Occupancy
1
3.2
مواد ذات انبعاث منخفض : المواد اللاصقة و مواد لإغلاق الفراغات
Low-Emitting Materials, Adhesives & Sealants
1
4.1
مواد ذات انبعاث منخفض : الأصباغ و التشطيبات
Low-Emitting Materials, Paints & Coatings
1
4.2
مواد ذات انبعاث منخفض : أنظمة تغطية الأرضيات
Low-Emitting Materials, Carpet Systems
1
4.3
مواد ذات انبعاث منخفض : مكونات الخشب ومنتجات الألياف الزراعية
Low-Emitting Materials, Composite Wood & Agrifiber Products
1
4.4
السيطرة على مصادر المواد الكيميائية والملوثات
Indoor Chemical & Pollutant Source Control
1
5
الأنظمة القابلة للتحكم : الإنارة
Controllability of Systems, Lighting
1
6.1
الأنظمة القابلة للتحكم : الحرارة المريحة 
Controllability of Systems, Thermal Comfort
1
6.2
الحرارة المريحة: التصميم
Thermal Comfort, Design
1
7.1
الحرارة المريحة: التحقق
Thermal Comfort, Verification
1
7.2
الإضاءة الطبيعية والرؤية: الإضاءة الطبيعية تغطي 75% من المساحات
Daylight & Views: Daylight 75% of space
1
8.1
الإضاءة الطبيعية والرؤية: الرؤية تغطي 90% من المساحات
Daylight & Views: Views 90% of space
1
8.2
مجموع النقاط 15
Total Points- Indoor Environment Quality







6. الإبداع ومراحل التصميم
6. Innovation & Design Process




المادة
Item
Point
Credit
الإبداع في التصميم : إدراج موضوع محدد
Innovation in Design: Provide Specific Title
1
1.1
الإبداع في التصميم : إدراج موضوع محدد
Innovation in Design: Provide Specific Title
1
1.2
الإبداع في التصميم : إدراج موضوع محدد
Innovation in Design: Provide Specific Title
1
1.3
الإبداع في التصميم : إدراج موضوع محدد
Innovation in Design: Provide Specific Title
1
1.4
تفويض مختصين من LEED®
LEED® Accredited Professional
1
2
مجموع النقاط 5
Total Points- Innovation & Design Process






الهدف من دراسة المشروع
أ - توفير المعلومات اللازمـة لفهم وتمـــــييز أهمية تكنولوجيا النانو وتطبيقاتـــــــها المختلفة، من أجل كسب قاعـــدة معرفية نشــــهد ثمـــارها وأبعادها في الـــواقــــع العملي. 
ب - تسليط الضوء على أحدث المتطلبات التقنية وسمات التصميم التي تظهر في تصميم مراكز أبحاث النانو وعلوم النانو وماهية غرف الأبحــــاث والمختبـــــرات التقنية .
ج - توفيـر التوجيه والمبــــادرة في مجال الهندسة المعمــارية بشـــــأن تشييد مــــراكز بحــــوث تكـــنولوجيـــا النانو في محاولة جديــــدة لمواكبة مرافقنا عصـــر النانــــو.
هذه الرسالة تلقى الضوء على التطور الملاحظ فى الآونة الآخيرة فى استكشاف الجديد فى مجال التكنولوجيا والذى ادى
الى ظهور تكنولوجيا النانو حيث أصبحت ترتبط بحياتنا اليومية بداية من أجهزة الحاسوب صغيرة الحجم وفائقة السرعة
والأقمشة المقاومة للبقع وحتى علاج المرضى من خلايا سرطانية معينة وقد أصبح العديد من المنتجات المطروحة بالاسواق
تعتمد فى صناعتها على تكنولوجيا النانو. والجدير بالذآر أن معظم هذه المنتجات تعتمد على الأستغلال الأمثل للتكنولوجيا
المتعارف عليها مثل الأسطح المقاومة للخدش او التصاق الأتربة بها. ومن المتوقع أن تشهد العقود المقبلة طفرة هائلة فى هذه
التكنولوجيا ستدهش البشرية جمعاء.
تم تقسيم هذه الرسالة الى ثلاثة أجزاء يتم من خلالها عرض الموضوع بطريقة علمية متسلسلة بدءا من تعريف تكنولوجيا
النانو وما قدمته تلك التكنولوجيا للبشرية وأثرها فى مجال العمارة وآذلك على فكر المهندس المعمارى فى وقتنا هذا.
ونلخصها فيما يلى:
١- تكنولوجيا النانو
آنتيجة متوقعة للبحث العلمى والتطور المستمر فى مجال التكنولوجيا يتم اآتشاف الكثير والجديد مما يساعد على حياة افضل
للبشرية ومن هذا المنطلق يبدأ حديثنا فى الباب الأول عن تعريف لمعنى آلمة نانو ومن ثم نتجه الى المقاييس المتناهية فى
حيث اآتشاف هذه الجزيئات المتناهية فى الصغر أدى الى ( NANO SCALE ) الصغر التى تقاس بوحدة النانو متر
وبالتالى الى ظهور تكنولوجيا النانو. وقد أخترقت هذه التكنولوجيا (NANO SCIENCE ) البحث العلمى فى مجال النانو
جميع المجالات فى الحياة وذلك يرجع الى الخصائص و المميزات الناتجة عنها.

٢-عمارة النانو
عمارة النانو هى عباره عن أندماج تكنولوجيا النانو مع العماره و تأثيرها على هذا المجال من عدة اوجه و يتجه حديثنا فى
هذا الباب الى الأثارالمترتبة على اآتشاف تكنولوجيا النانو وتاثيرها على مجال العمارة وايضا على فكر المهندس المعمارى
فتكنولوجيا النانو لها أثرها على خصائص المواد وايضا على الطاقة والذى أدى بدوره الى أختلاف ملحوظ فى اساليب التفكير
والتصميم المعمارى حيث يتم عرض هذه الأختلافات وآذلك التساؤلات عن وجود آية مخاطر اوأثارجانبية لتكنولوجيا النانو
تعود بالضرر على الأنسان والبيئة مما يجعلنا نأخذ الحذر ويكون التطوير فى تكنولوجيا النانو على مجال العمارة تطويرا
يساعد على وجود الأستدامة.
٣-عمارة النانو الخضراء
عمارة النانو الخضراء هى عباره عن اندماج تكنولوجيا النانو الخضراء مع العماره او يمكن ان ننظر لها من وجه اخر و هو
اندماج تكنولوجيا النانو مع العماره الخضراء حيث أدت المخاوف من تكنولوجيا النانو الى توخى الحذر من الأضرار الجانبية
على الأنسان والبيئة ولذلك آان الأتجاه والألحاح على وجود الاستدامة فى استخدام تكنولوجيا النانو فى مجال العمارة حتى
تكون عمارة النانو الخضراء لضمان الأستفادة من تكنولوجيا النانو وتجنب أثارها الجانبية على الأنسان والبيئة.
وبالفعل بدأ البحث فى هذا الاتجاه والوصول الى نتائج مبشره لمستقبل افضل لمجال العماره و ظهرت تلك النتائج فى التصميم
جيث بدء ظهور مدن بأآملها تبني بهذه التكنولوجيا مثل مدينة النانو آما ظهر التأثير ايضا على المواد المعماريه المستخدمه
فى عمليه البناء و الديكور واخيرا التأثير على الطاقه و جاء هذا التأثير من حيث جعل المواد المستخدمه مجدده للطاقه او
بمعنى ادق مولده للطاقه و بذلك يكون الوصول للهدف من تكنولوجيا النانو قد تحقق و لكنه تحقق مع وجود الاستدامه فى
المبانى و بذلك نضمن مستقبل افضل لمجال العماره .
الهدف الاساسى من هذه الرساله هو توضيح اهمية تكنولوجيا النانو على البشريه و على جميع مجالات الحياه و نتجه بالترآيز
على تأثيرها فى مجال العماره لتظهر عمارة النانو و بالتعمق فى هذا الاندماج نتمكن من التوصل الى عمارة النانو الخضراء.





1.1.1.1 تكنولوجي : Technology وهى تعنى تقنية والتقنية هي الأساليب العلمية المتبعة في عملية التطوير.

2.1.1.1 نانوNano :
النانو هو أدقُّ وحدة قياس مترية معروفة حتى الآن (نانو متر)، أصل كلمة «نانو» يونانية، وتعني «القزم»، أما في الفيزياء فتعني بعداً صغيراً جداً, ويبلغ طوله واحدًا من بليون من المتر؛ أي ما يعادل عشرة أضعاف وحدة القياس الذري المعروفة بالأنجستروم، وحجم النانو أصغر بحوالي 80.000 مرة من قطر الشعرة، وكلمة النانو تكنولوجي تُستخدم أيضًا بمعنى أنها تقنية المواد المتناهية في الصغر أو التكنولوجيا المِجْهَرِيَّة الدقيقة.

3.1.1.1 مقياس النانو Nano Scale 
كل شيء له مقاييس الوزن مقياسه هو الجرام الطول مقياسه المتر .....الخ يوجد مضاعفات وحدة المقياس 
مثل كيلو وهى تساوى 1000 ميجا وهى تساوى مليون جيجا وهى تساوى مليار 1000000000 والمعنى بأنني عندما أقول كيلو جرام فإنني أقصد 1000 جرام 
وكيلو متر =1000 متر...الخ يوجد أيضا أجزاء وحدة القياس , سنتي= 1/100 وهو جزء من مائة جزء, مللي=1/1000 وهو جزء من ألف جزء, ميــــكرو=1/1000000 وهو جـــزء من مليـــــــــون جزء,
نانو=1/1000000000 وهو جزء من مليار جـــزء, وبالمـــثل فـــإن, سنتيمـــتر 
يعنــى بأنه 1/100 من المتر والمعنى هو إذا قمنا بتقســيم المـــتر إلـــى 100 جـــزء
متســـاوي فـــإن الجزء الواحد=1 سنتيميتر ملليمتر يعنى بأنه 1/1000 مـــن المـــتر
والمعنـــى هـــو إذا قمـــنا بتقسيم المتــــر إلى 1000 جــزء 1000000



 4.1.1. ما هي أهمية النانو تكنولوجي ؟ 


بحسب الجمعية العالمية للنانو تكنولوجي فإن العلوم النانوية والهندسة النانوية تقودان لفهم جوهر البناء لجميع بنى الأجسام الفيزيائية، هذه التطورات من المحتمل أن تغير معظم الأشياء (من اللقاحات الى الحواسب الى المواد الى فالأغراض العسكرية والحربية الى أشياء 
لم نتخيلها بعد ) بحيث يمكن تصميمها وصناعتها .
إنّ النانوتكنولوجي سَتُغيّرُ الطريقَة التي نعيش بها، فقد ألقى الدّكتور ريتشارد فيمان أحد علماءِ القرن البارزين محاضرةً عام 1959م أشار فيها بالمجالات الواسعة لهذه 
التكنولوجيا، وتخيل ما سينجز إن أمكن تصنيع المواد والأدوات في المستوى الذرّي أَو الجزيئي.
لقد نشأت تلك الرؤية على اعتبار أنّ النانوتكنولوجي لها أهمية في النمو المستقبلي لأمن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، الذي بادر الاتحاد الوطني بتأسيسه وأشرف عليه مجلس العِلْم والتقنية الوطني، واستمرت الحكومة الأمريكية بتزويد ورصد الأموال لتشجيع تطوير المصادر الأكاديمية والصناعية الضروريِة لتحقيق إمكانية النانوتكنولوجي.

 5.1.1. النانوتكنولوجي هو الجيل الخامس:
النانوتكنولوجي هو الجيل الخامس الذي ظهر في عالم الإلكترونيات وقد سبقه أولاً الجيل الأول الذي استخدم المصباح الإلكتروني ( Lamp) بما فيه التلفزيون ، والجيل الثاني الذي استخدم جهاز الترانزستور ، ثم الجيل الثالث من الإلكترونيات الذي استخدام الدارات التكاملية (IC) Integrate Circuit =وهي عبارة عن قطعة صغيرة جداً قامت باختزال حجم العديد من الأجهزة بل رفعت من كفاءتها وعددت من وظائفها .
وجاء الجيل الرابع باستخدام المعالجات الصغيرة Microprocessor الذي أحدث ثورة هائلة في مجال الإلكترونيات بإنتاج الحاسبات الشخصية (Personal Computer) والرقائق الكمبيوترية السيليكونية التي أحدثت تقدماً في العديد من المجالات العلمية والصناعية .


6.1.1. ماذا يقول الخبراء حول النانو تكنولوجي؟؟:
في عام 1999م،الفائز بجائزة نوبل للكيمياء "ريتشارد سمالي Richard Smalley " خاطب لجنة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية التابعة لمجلس النواب عن علم النانوتكنولوجي تحت موضوع: "تأثير النانو تكنولوجي على الصحة ،الثروة ،وحياة الناس" وقال: "سيكون على الأقل مكافئ التأثيرات المشتركة لعلم الإلكترونيات الدقيقة والتصوير الطبي والهندسة بمساعدة الحاسوب وتكوين مركبات كيميائية اصطناعية متطورة خلال هذا القرن".
7.1.1. تكنولوجيا النانو تغيير حياة الإنسان نحو الأفضل:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
هذا جزء من معلومات عن مشروع مركز ابحاث النانو 
*يمنع نقل اي معلومة الا بذكر جهة المصدر* *اسم الشروع واسم المصمم
*​


----------



## radfan1004 (3 يوليو 2013)

nano research center : مركز ابحاث النانو تكنولوجي اليمن


----------



## radfan1004 (15 أغسطس 2013)

http://

المزيد من التفاصيل على هذا الرابط
http://nano-radfan-almkaleh.blogspot.com/2013/04/blog-post.html#gpluscomments​


----------



## yemenflex (16 سبتمبر 2013)

تحياتي لك يامهندس ومشروعك جدا رائع .


----------



## radfan1004 (28 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراً لك بش مهندس 
[h=4]yemenflex[/h]


----------



## radfan1004 (18 أكتوبر 2014)

مسقط البدروم لمركز ابحاث النانو تكنولوجي
http://


----------



## radfan1004 (18 أكتوبر 2014)

جزء من مشروع مركز ابحاث النانو تكنولوجي
http://


----------



## أنا معماري (18 أكتوبر 2014)

مشروع مميز م. radfan1004 ... ياريت تشارك معانا في الموضوعات...والشرح و تحليل المشاريع...بما أنك لك قدرات تصميميه مميزة...وتحليلك للدرسات السابق عرضها....حتي تفيد العديد من المعمارين...



radfan1004 قال:


> جزء من مشروع مركز ابحاث النانو تكنولوجي
> http://


----------



## radfan1004 (20 أكتوبر 2014)

على الرحب والسعة بش مهندس *محمد احمد شعير* ...


----------



## alraee (28 نوفمبر 2014)

مشروووووووووووع قوي ومتميز موفق باش مهندس


----------



## radfan1004 (7 فبراير 2015)

شكرا لك بش مهندس alraee


----------

